# Now that you are not blind what do you see.



## gordon 2 (Dec 17, 2010)

14] Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers. [15] Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth. [16] But avoid irreverent babble, for it will lead people into more and more ungodliness, [17] and their talk will spread like gangrene.



"Study to shew thyself approved unto God,
a workman that needeth not to be ashamed,
rightly dividing the word of truth."

I see the word study. I fear that many read this as, "Study scripture in order to rightly divide the word of truth." But I see "Study your works to shew thyself approved unto God." How can this be?

How do we rightly divide the word, or get at the truth, by other words, by our own words, by our often carnal words and thinkings? I don't think so. The thing to study here is our works, our actions for with these we will devide the word of truth. Our actions are the deviders. The profs of our puddings or our correct understandings will be in deeds and the study of these against the background of the Good News. In doing this we learn from our mistakes and our misunderstandings of the word itself. This is what Study means here... to Gordo. We devide the the word of truth not by other words but by our works, our acts and these works and acts is our study.

 Example: This Christmas as we put toys and things together with the furnished instruction manuals, I urge all to consider how they come to the conclusion that they misread or that the instuctions are a bad translation? By thinking about them? by praying over them? or by trying to make the darn things work like they are supposed to with all the parts in the things and not a few remaining in the hands...unexplained.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 17, 2010)

gordon 2 said:


> 14] Remind them of these things, and charge them before God not to quarrel about words, which does no good, but only ruins the hearers. [15] Do your best to present yourself to God as one approved, a worker who has no need to be ashamed, rightly handling the word of truth. [16] But avoid irreverent babble, for it will lead people into more and more ungodliness, [17] and their talk will spread like gangrene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks.
You're a wise man.
Well, at least your comments are very thought provoking.


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> Thanks.
> You're a wise man.
> Well, at least your comments are very thought provoking.



LOL.... The only wisdom I have is that I know I can be wrong and make errors in judgement,  and I try my best not to. When something does not sit well on the ground with people, provided they are competent, there is usually something amiss with the clipboard crew higher up, in my experience. And this is the way I read scripture and assess doctrine, not with polemics, but with a view to or from the perspectives gained from what people are , what they can do or are capable of.


----------

